# 05 Tacoma Progress



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

*05 Tacoma install (Neo8's added in the kicks)*

I haven't been on DIYMA much lately, so I thought I'd let ya see what I was up to. I have RS180s and Neo3s in the doors. Eclipse AVN-6600 in the dash. I upgraded the battery, and charging/grounding wires.

I've got the sub enclosure built. Now all I have to do is make the amp rack and wire it all up.

The passive crossover is just temporary until I get my amps wired up. Going active.

RaamMat and Ensolite on the doors, door panels, and roof.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Ya Dave!

-aaron


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Gotta love DMB at RedRocks.


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah, no Redrocks this year. Bastard.


----------



## joey_kev (Mar 12, 2006)

nicely done
how are the neo3 and RS180 treating you? 
is that a temporary spot for the neo3? how do they sound there?


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Everything sounds great. I think I'll leave the tweeters in that stock location. The sound stage is pretty good thanks to some time alignment adjustments.


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

What did you use to make time alignment adjustments? I have a AVN6600 and it does not have any kind of Time alignment options.

Mike


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

I now have the passive crossovers removed and it's hooked up active. I'm using my Kicker SX 900.4 and the SXRC amp controller. The SX amps have some awesome control capabilities, including a very adjustable time alignment. Plus 6 to 36db slope, 10 to 16kHz HP crossover in 1/12 octave steps. 30 to 20kHz LP crossover in 1/12 octave steps. You can create presets for different EQ and crossover settings that can be recalled with the push of a button. 20Hz – 20kHz variable frequency adjustable in 1/12th octave steps. 0.5 – 10 variable bandwidth (Q) in 0.5 increments. Boost or cut 0 – 18dB in 1dB steps. Selectable left / right independent phase control. All the options are almost overhwelming.

I know that Kicker isn't too popular on this board, but you should look into the SX series. The amps also tell the voltage, amp temps, and even has a "sick bay" which will tell you if there is something wrong with the amp or the speakers.

Here's where I mounted the SXRC controller.


----------



## muppetwagon (Jun 25, 2005)

I thought that the BG's needed to be mounted in a vertical posittion? The rest looks nice and clean


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

That is slick. I like how it is stealthy.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

muppetwagon said:


> I thought that the BG's needed to be mounted in a vertical posittion? The rest looks nice and clean


I tested them both vertically and horzontally. I didn't notice any difference. Maybe it only makes a difference when you are far away from the drivers, like in a home audio setup.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm pretty much finished, except for a few small things. Here's some pics of my progress and the final product before I put the seats back in. I've got to do some more tuning, but it sounds great. I'm very happy with it. It turned out better than I planned and didn't have to take up any of the passenger seating area. 

The whole cab has RaamMat and Ensolite, and it made such a huge difference. The cab is quiet as a mouse, and there is no buzzing when the bass hits.

I cut up some of the stock storage compartments behind the rear seat and blended them in with a MDF sub box and amp rack. It fits great and has a stock look. I had it coated with Line-X for durability.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Damn...nice job man! Looks totally professional. Nice to see a fellow SX owner. 

So you have a 900.4 and which other amp?

And the SXRC fits clean in the center console like that? Or did you rebuild it?


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

900.4 and the 1250.1. The SXRC fit nicely in that little pocket with some minor Dremmeling. I love these amps. The features and adjustability is awesome. I don't think they get the credit that they deserve. 

BTW, I bought both of them for $500 shipped from a lady on Ebay who was selling her x-husbands car audio equipment. They only have 12 hours of use on the run-time meter. These amps retail for about $1000 each.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Cool. Love how the remote just sits in there nice like that.

I was fortunate to get my whole set up (650.1, 700.4, 600.2, SXRC) from another member. I later upgraded to the 900.2. Great amps and they still get a pretty penny for them.

I like how you painted the endcaps....matches very nicely.

What sub are you running?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

That is sweet. Nice job.

How does it sound?


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> What sub are you running?


I went with the Dayton RS315HO because of the shallow depth and high power handling, but it's 4 ohms. I'd like to get a 2 or 1 ohm sub that's no deeper than 5.5"


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

ocuriel said:


> That is sweet. Nice job.
> 
> How does it sound?


It's real clean, and handles high volume with ease. You can tell that a big amp is powering the mids and tweets. The sound stage is not as defined as I would like, but that's because I'm using the stock tweet locations. I might change that later. The bass is nice and punchy. I would like to have a bigger sub enclosure, but it's not really possible without taking up passenger seating. Overall it's very impressive for a pickup with limited space.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Edited


----------



## juddspaintballs (Aug 30, 2006)

holy focking beautiful. definitely a nice install. love the rs180 speakers, when i finally convert to active 3 way im using the 7" as my midbass


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

very nice...

what black spray is that? bedliner?


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

X-liner. They did a good job spraying it, and I think it was well worth the $82 it cost me.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

BTW, awesome job. I agree the X-liner aesthetic works awesome. Great job on that sub enclosure/rack. First class job! And the $82 seems pretty darn reasonable given how it turned out!


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

I got rid of the Dayton 12" HO. It's a great sub, and it's built like a tank, but it's 4 ohms. To really get some serious bass I need a 1 ohm load. So I went with an eD 13Kv.2 because it is shallow, and can be wired to 1.3 ohms. I got it installed today and it sounds great, considering the small enclosure that it's installed in. It really put the RaamMat to the test. No metal vibrations just a few plastic panel resonations. 

I'm not sure how long the 13Kv.2 will last with 1000+ watts going to it, but it's only a $75 investment. So far, I'm pleased with its performance.

The build of the Dayton sub looks far superior. I just wish they made a 1 or 2 ohm version.


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice and man what a professional looking install. I love how it looks as if it was there OEM.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

I am not sure what your depth requirements are but maybe look at a TC1000 12" in DVC - http://www.tcsounds.com/tc1000.htm
I am running a 10 in the older model, TC+2 and it is such a great sounding sub!!!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Luv the install,the enclosure/amp rack looks like it came with the vehicle...it really does!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice!!! Have you thought about coatinf the endcaps in Line-X?


----------



## KingSVT (Jul 30, 2006)

x-liner! love it, thats a great idea! looks awesome man.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

just thought id say ive never ever seen lineX or other spray on truck bed liners look good on a box ever. ever.

till now. looks like its factory made moulded ABS plastic. whoever sprayed that for you did a top notch job.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Very nice!!! Have you thought about coatinf the endcaps in Line-X?


Yeah, I thought about that. It would be cool. They would have to spray a thin coat though, so they still fit right on the amp.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

edwelly said:


> I am not sure what your depth requirements are but maybe look at a TC1000 12" in DVC - http://www.tcsounds.com/tc1000.htm
> I am running a 10 in the older model, TC+2 and it is such a great sounding sub!!!


I've got a max of 5.75" depth. That TC 12" looks nice, but it's 7.25" deep. Man, they build some heavy duty subs. Their 12" 5200 series weighs 62 lbs!


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

The stock tweet location really sucks. The sound stage is low and not very focused. So after much testing I decided to put my tweets in the kick panels. I didn't do anything elaborate, but I was able to keep a stock look and not sacrifice any foot space. These B&G Neo8's are awesome. They sound so nice and can be crossed over super low; 500Hz. I have them at 1kHz now. I still need to do some more tuning, but I'm pretty sure that I like these better than the Neo3's. They have a very wide dispersion. Aiming them is almost not necessary. 

Tomorrow I'm going to replace my RS180's in the front doors with RS225's. It should be sweet.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Your kick panel is probably the nicest kick panel I have ever seen. Those look so factory. What is the difference in the Neo8 and Neo3?

Honest - this is quickly turning into one the best installs I have ever seen. I REALLY prefer stock looking installs vs things like DEMO vehicles where they redo the entire dash. Don't get me wrong, those DEMOs are some fine work but I like the OEM look myself and yours is turning out FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks.  

The ribbon in the Neo8's are about 3 times as long as the Neo3's. The Neo8's can handle more power and lower frequencies.

Here's links to info on them.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=264-730

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=264-712

Today I also put some Acousta-stuf in the sub enclosure and it really helped smooth out the bass and give a little more low end. It's very impressive sounding, for a truck box.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

edwelly said:


> Honest - this is quickly turning into one the best installs I have ever seen. I REALLY prefer stock looking installs vs things like DEMO vehicles where they redo the entire dash. Don't get me wrong, those DEMOs are some fine work but I like the OEM look myself and yours is turning out FANTASTIC!!!


x2

This is what I strive for too, but you've done an exceptionally clean job. Muchos Kudos to you and your work.


----------



## TChrismen (May 11, 2006)

What crossover did you have in there in the beginning. I would like to start a diy set-up and wanted to start with speakers first so I would have to run passive in the beginning and switch to active once I can get a headunit capable of it. Thanks!


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Before I went active I had 2-way Dayton crossovers. I might be selling them soon, since I don't need them. 

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=260-140


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I don't get too many compliments from my wife. She's usually just pissed that I'm in the garage all the time. :blush: 

I'm really liking these Neo8's in the kicks. The sound stage out past the side mirrors.  The center stage could use some improvement, but it's OK with me.


----------



## TChrismen (May 11, 2006)

Have you got the new dayton's in yet? Thanks for the reply to my ?. I also realized I forgot to say nice job. The work you did on the sub box/amp rack is probably the best work I've seen.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Naw, I didn't get the RS225s put in yet. I'll get to it next week.

Here's another pic. The camera flash makes the color match look off. It's actually a pretty nice match. I doubt most people will even notice them.



I'll eventually do something with the stock door speaker grill to make it match the tweeter grill. :blush:


----------



## TChrismen (May 11, 2006)

I got another question for you. What did you use to cut the kick panels for the tweets. A dremel or something similar maybe.


----------



## xDeLiRiOuSx (Apr 26, 2005)

wow, looks great! Keep up the stock look.

David


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

TChrismen said:


> I got another question for you. What did you use to cut the kick panels for the tweets. A dremel or something similar maybe.


I used a Dremmel with the long flexible cable attachment that makes it easier to hold. And a plastic cutting disc. It was a new accessory that I saw at Lowe's just for cutting plastic. It works great. It looks like a metal cutting disc.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

wow man those kicks are AWESOME, and looks like I have a new tweeter to try, as I never heard of the neo8's might use em the house for the towers im working on


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Pb2theMax said:


> I'll eventually do something with the stock door speaker grill to make it match the tweeter grill. :blush:


if you touch the door, it'll destroy the awesome stealth install youve got going. 

I vote to leave the door as it is. modified will draw the eye away from the fantastic kickpanels you have built. Or toward the floor, where I don't think the eye belongs anyways.


----------



## banginheep (Jul 20, 2005)

is that sxrc controler full dinn in size? does it have an ajustable lvl built in to it? looking for something with some nice fetures to fill the opening left buy my stock cd player in my mustang.


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

What material do you have covering the Neo8 in the kickpanel?

Top Notch install btw


----------



## Jimmy D. (Sep 1, 2005)

> The stock tweet location really sucks. The sound stage is low and not very focused. So after much testing I decided to put my tweets in the kick panels.


I've done a very similar install in my 05 Tacoma, keeping the stock door locations. Running active with CA18s in doors. For tweets, I've tried 2 different models moving around high and low, LPGs, and NEO 3s. What I ended up with is the Vifa XT19 ring radiator tweeter in the stock location. I don't like having the stock grill in front of the ring radiator but the SQ was much better with this tweet, even in the stock location. Neo 3s came in 2nd and LPGs a distant 3rd. 
Great work on your truck! I'd like to show off some pics here as well some day.

Regards,
Jim D.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

banginheep said:


> is that sxrc controler full dinn in size? does it have an ajustable lvl built in to it? looking for something with some nice fetures to fill the opening left buy my stock cd player in my mustang.


Yeah the SXRC will fit into a single DIN location. It comes with a trim ring and mounting sleeve, which installs like a regular HU, but much shallower. I think it's only about 1" deep. I didn't use the trim ring with my install.

It has adjustable level input 1 to 16 volt input range, then it also has volume control, if you want to use it instead of the volume on your HU.



thadman said:


> What material do you have covering the Neo8 in the kickpanel?
> 
> Top Notch install btw


I made the grills from steel mesh grill and bent them into shape and then covered them with grill cloth.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

That is some of the best work i've seen for a diy. Keep up the great work. I wish mine comes out at least half as good as yours.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks.  

I do have to mention that the Neo8's are a little weak on the top end, compared to the Neo3, but that was easy to fix with some EQ boosting. The Neo8 can really put out some amazing low frequencies for a tweeter. You can pretty much play all the vocals through the Neo8, and not let your mids play them, which could help your vocal placement on the sound stage. They might even be a good choice for a person that wants to go subless. Just get some good 8" woofers in the doors that can go up to at least 500 Hz. You could even use the Neo8 as a mid, and then cut it off at 3kHz and let a pair of Neo3's handle the high end. Just a thought.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

I added an Eclipse BEC-105 back eye camera. It comes on whenever I put the truck in reverse, and it can also come on if I'm driving forward, when I flip a switch. So I can check out any hot chicks tailgating me in traffic.  

I did some crafty work with a Dremmel, ABS plastic, and epoxy to make it fit. Yes the license plate LED still works.


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

hot damn! thats all right!


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

This has nothing to do with the sound system, but I figured you guys might dig it anyway. I just added a suspension lift, wheels, and tires. Donahoe Racing coilovers & shocks, Boze Alloys Stinger wheels, Wrangler Silent Armor 275/70/17.


----------



## trike (Sep 22, 2005)

mean lookin truck.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just out of curiousity what lift kit did you use? 

Also are you still liking the NEo8s and rs225s? have you changed x-over points or anythign drastic...this set up looks temtping.


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

that sir, is mmmmmmmmmm, naaaauuuuugghhhtttyyyy...


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Ga foo 88 said:


> Just out of curiousity what lift kit did you use?
> 
> Also are you still liking the NEo8s and rs225s? have you changed x-over points or anythign drastic...this set up looks temtping.


Donahoe Racing coilovers, Camburg upper control arms, rear Alcan leafs, Donahoe reservoir shocks.

I haven't changed anything on the sound system. Still enjoying it. I still need to swap out the RS180's for RS225's. I've been busy doin exterior mods lately.

Here's some more pics.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Truck looks badass. You've really done that thing up nicely.

My only gripe is the camper shell, but that's personal preference.  Truly a great looking Taco.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks. As far as camper shells go it's one of the nicest ones I've seen. It's a SnugTop. Very well made. I gotta have some storage for all of my tools that I haul around (carpenter/maintenance), and also my mobile auto detailing equipment, which I do part-time.


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

That is awsome work! I just noticed you are from ohio. I would love to be able to get a chance to listen to your set up, do you ever get down to cincinnati? I used to go up to Middletown to cruize on the weekends then the cops ran us out. Did they start that back up?


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, I go to Cinci occasionally. Did you cruise at Burger King in Middletown? LOL Those were the good ol days. I picked up a few chicks there when I had my black Saleen Mustang.  They haven't really cruised in Middletown for about 5 years now. I guess the cops won.


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

Pb2theMax said:


> Yeah, I go to Cinci occasionally. Did you cruise at Burger King in Middletown? LOL Those were the good ol days. I picked up a few chicks there when I had my black Saleen Mustang.  They haven't really cruised in Middletown for about 5 years now. I guess the cops won.



Those sure were the good old days. We used to go from BK to Kmart and back the cops would go one way then we would go the other. Too bad it never got started up again. We should try to get some type of Cincy/Dayton type meet together. I am still new to the whole DIY thing and would love to hear some of the stuff that is so common on here with out diging in the wallet.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

I just swapped out my RS180s for RS225s, and WOW what a difference. Fitting them in the doors was a tight squeeze, but it was well worth the effort. I wish I would have done it sooner. It was like giving my sound system a shot of adrenaline. The drums and bass guitar are a lot stronger and sharper. There is alot more kick up front now. I need to put some RaamMat inside my rearview mirror now. LOL

I also added some Ensolite to the door cavities to help kill standing waves. BTW, the back of my door panels are covered in Ensolite, instead of applying it overtop of the RaamMat. I figured it would add some mass to the door panel and keep the plastic from vibrating, plus kill road noise.



The doors still look stock, but they sure don't sound stock.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

With the Neo8's installed for awhile now, how do you like them? I was thinking about buying a set to try them out... Do you still think they need a tweet to cover the highs or no?


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Very nice kick panel. I just want to know how deep is the Neo 8 tweeter. Are we talking a couple of inches or is that a flat ribbon tweeter like the old infinity emits? I want something like that in my A pillars but depth on these may be the issue.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

They are very shallow. Only .5"


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

SQ_Baru said:


> With the Neo8's installed for awhile now, how do you like them? I was thinking about buying a set to try them out... Do you still think they need a tweet to cover the highs or no?


They sound great without a tweet, with some EQ boosting. With an EQ set flat the Neo8's are kinda boring. 

I think I'm going to make some custom kicks and fit some Aurum Cantus G3's. I'll have to totally change the appearance of the kicks. The G3's are over 3" deep. The Neos are only .5" deep.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Are you going to still use the NEO8's for a mid when you add the Cantus ribbon?


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Naw, I think I'll go with just the G3 and maybe swap out my RS225's for the 8" Aurum Cantus woofers, cuz they can play 25-3,500 Hz. That's pretty impressive for an 8", if they can actually play those frequencies well. I'll find out.


----------



## crabbdaddy (Nov 27, 2006)

Pb2theMax said:


> Naw, I think I'll go with just the G3 and maybe swap out my RS225's for the 8" Aurum Cantus woofers, cuz they can play 25-3,500 Hz. That's pretty impressive for an 8", if they can actually play those frequencies well. I'll find out.


wow... i wish i had found this site a litle earlier.. i may have to rethink my components i just purchased for the mustang.... on another note..
i purchased some used magnepan speakers off ebay and had them refurbished by magnepan...http://www.magnepan.com/model_MG_36 .. i love the sound.... its amazing... its the most realistic music i have ever heard. in saying that i could only dream of getting that clarity in a automobile.... i may have to figure out how to get those ribbon tweeters you used in my mustang.. .or buy another vehicle to build a system around ... lol... great install... and sounds like a great combination of components.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, I think I'm gonna do something with my A-pillars. The kickpanels just don't provide the soundstage I want. 

BTW, I just finished a few more exterior mods.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow! I can't believe I missed this thread. What a clean install and the mods to the truck are extremely tasteful. Nice, nice job!

The new Taco looks very good in crew cab trim. The more basic 2WD standard cab looks silly with it's huge lamps and grille sitting over dinky steel wheels. Almost looks cartoonish how out of proportion the wheels are to the rest of the truck.

If we voted for DIY install-o-the-year, you would have gotten my vote!


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks man.  I love my Tacoma. When we get some good weather I'd like to get some professional pictures taken. The truck looks better in person than it does in my pics. 

Once I get some mid/tweets in the A-pillars my truck should be pretty much complete for a while, except for the addition of a supercharger in the future.

BTW, that Yakima rack doesn't stay on the truck all the time. Just during hunting and camping trips. It really kills my MPG, so I'm taking it off this week. Some people like the rack, some don't. Personally, I think it looks pretty cool.

Check my CarDomain if you want to see some more pics of the truck, and some of my other mods.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Those are some pretty sweet rims, who makes them? My dad has been looking for a classy rim like that for his 2003 Tacoma without much luck for a while now.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Custom milled by Boze Alloys. Mine are called Stinger 6's. I got them built reverse-rim, which means that the valve stem will be behind the spokes and it gives the front of the rim a nice flat lip. Be prepared to pay at least $450 each. http://www.bozeforged.com/

If you want to order some wheels from them ask to talk to Zak, he's a real nice guy. Great customer service, and quality.

Here's the Gorilla flush mount valve stem. To fill the tire you screw in an included valve extension. It makes for a nice clean look, and gives plenty of clearance for the brake caliper on a reverse-rim.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

I need to polish and wax them, but here's another pic.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes, you definitely have great taste. Everything you have done has been done in a clean professional way. The entire truck looks great! I think your camera did a pretty good job too, though the pictures will only look as good as how clean it is. It is cleaned very well too. You seem to be a jack of all trades.  I for one think the truck looks better without the rack, but I am sure you feel the same. It is only a temporary item anyways. It definitely doesn't look bad though. Keep up the awesome work!

I already know you from Toyotanation.com too. My brother and I both are members there, but I only occasionally go there. I have a 2002 Toyota Celica GTS myself and my brother has a 2001 Toyota Camry XLE. I know Cam2Xrunner over there and a few others as well. You guys have a pretty good bunch of Toyotas over there though. The audio knowledge is pretty impressive as well. I assume you will be getting those new A pillar pods being made.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments.  

ToyotaNation rules. I'm on there every day. 

Yes, I will probably be getting those DD A-pillars when they come out.

Do you have any links to the sound systems in your Toyotas?


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

My brother doesn't really have anything to show off. He has a pretty beginners setup right now consisting of a Polk component set, MTX amps, Infinity subs. It doesn't sound bad to be for what it is, but nothing compared to caliber of equipment used on this site.

I on the other hand am working on a system, but it is not completed yet. This is what I have done so far.

http://newcelica.org/forums/showthread.php?p=3386727#post3386727

This is my will be my first set of amplified components, so I am still a noob too. This was my first deadening experience as well. As you can tell it isn't prefectly and maticulously done like some of you have done. I had somewhat of a time limit to finish in since I was using a friend's heated garage. I even had the help of my brother and I am sure it took me 18+ hours to do what I did. I happy with the results though, it made the stock system a lot more barable for now. The midbass was greatly improved as I can now feel some thump on my leg. haha

I haven't finished yet, because I am waiting on Marv to finish my box and send me some MDF to make baffles. I can't wait to finally get it all installed. This will be by far the best system I have heard, like I said I am still a noob. haha


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Love your truck. I currently have a 2006 quad. I am going to do a single diamond 8 ported, car pc, 880prs running a completely active setup. I have CDT es stuff now but I am thinking of keeping the CDT ES600's for the door and running a ribbon in the kick and a CDT DRT25 in the apillar 13000hz and up. But then again I change my mind more than anybody I know.

I actually have everything I need to complete the install, but I am too lazy to get it finished. I am also waiting on my screen bezel for the dash and console radio holder to get back from the painters. We will see how everything goes and I will start up a thread and post some pictures soon.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Cool. Post some pics. I'm still waiting on DD to finish making the A-pillars. Then I will probably get rid of my B&G ribbons and then I want to try those Aurum Cantus 8" mids in the doors.

Here's a pic in the snow.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow nice......first thing I thought of was Marty McFly's black Toyota 4x4 in Back to the Future....I wanted that truck for sooooo long  

Import trucks just don't look right without a lift and tires.....

Jeremy


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice Truck, nominated you for Member of the week over at Cardomain. If you have new pictures, you might want to upload them and update the page. I have a good feeling about this. =)


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for the votes. I hope I can win that CarDomain prize. I don't have any new pics. My truck is filthy right now because it's way too cold to wash it.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

OldOneEye said:


> Nice Truck, nominated you for Member of the week over at Cardomain. If you have new pictures, you might want to upload them and update the page. I have a good feeling about this. =)



Got a link that we can go to to vote?


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow, very clean ride. Your Tacoma is definitely the nicest looking (and I am sure best sounding) one I have ever seen.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I will give you a vote too. If I ever get a truck I can only hope it will be done up as tastefully as yours! You have done a superb job on it!


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

cam2Xrunner said:


> Got a link that we can go to to vote?


Click my CarDomain link in my sig. There's a "Nominate for Showoff" button above my guestbook comments. Thanks


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

OldOneEye said:


> Nice Truck, nominated you for Member of the week over at Cardomain. If you have new pictures, you might want to upload them and update the page. I have a good feeling about this. =)


I guess you were right. I'm now Show off of the Week.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Might want to watch you visits count and take a screen shot of before and after. 

Juan


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Congrats on the domain.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

http://blog.cardomain.com/blog/2007/02/showoff_of_the__2.html


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

I decided to beef up the front stage with even more crazy midbass. I need to tune it and listen to it some more but I think I really like it. The 9" Morels were actually easier to fit than the 8" Daytons. These 9's aren't as deep. Perfect fit. They handle high power and volume pretty well. I could barely make them distort at full volume. Certainly not a replacement for a subwoofer, but still a good midbass woofer, IMO.

Of course I didn't pay retail. I have my connections. http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=297-078



Before anybody asks. The backs of my interior door panels are covered in ensolite, instead of the interior door skin.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Are you still Running the Neo8's with the neo3's you have in the doors?


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Just Neo3s right now. I'm going to get some new stock kick panels and then work on puting some tweets in the A-pillars.


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

Is that A molded floor mat? If so where did you get them from. I would like A pair for mt 05 taco.


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

very nice... very clean


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I am a black piant lover......and if you are going to do black you need alot of it.....I want your truck give me a year and we will get together to make that happen


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

As always looking great! The 9" mids in the door look sweet!


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

KAP said:


> Is that A molded floor mat? If so where did you get them from. I would like A pair for mt 05 taco.


They are WeatherTech Floor Liners. I love em. Get em nasty. They keep the carpet like new. Just scrub and wash them to make them look like new again. http://www.autogeek.net/wefl.html Use the discount code AUTOPIA to get an extra 10% off your order.  

Come join the truck forums at www.ToyotaNation.com . We've got lots of info, product reviews, and group buys.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> I am a black piant lover......and if you are going to do black you need alot of it.....I want your truck give me a year and we will get together to make that happen


I like lots of black, but a little polished aluminum keeps it from looking too dull.


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

Sweet truck & great work.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

what tweets do u plan to run in the a pillers


----------



## homeless (May 29, 2007)

those 9s look good in the doors. i am trying to implement 9s into my system ideas. i just have to find a good midrange and tweeter to keep up the it.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

mobeious said:


> what tweets do u plan to run in the a pillers


Not sure. Digital Designs is supposed to be making an A-pillar kit for the new Tacomas. It has a 3" mid and a small tweet. They are taking forever to make em though. http://www.ddaudio.com/dd/taco.asp


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Pb2theMax said:


> Not sure. Digital Designs is supposed to be making an A-pillar kit for the new Tacomas. It has a 3" mid and a small tweet. They are taking forever to make em though. http://www.ddaudio.com/dd/taco.asp



Do they make them for other vehicles. Like an '05 sierra?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, just wow! You have done an immaculate job on your truck sir. I do have a few questions though.

1. If you are going to sell either the Neo3's or the Neo8's can I have first dibs on them? 

2. The upcoming A pillar pods from DD... Are those using dome mids and dome tweets or a different combo?

3. How is the eD 13Kv holding up for you? Any signs of it letting go yet?

4. What is your musical taste? Any genre of music that you listen to more than another? Just curious since I think certain types of music is harder to reproduce with great clarity than others.

Sorry for all the questions but I just read through this thread from start to finish and wanted to wait and get everything in one post. Again, congrats on a great job both stereo and general truck mods. 

Zach


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

if i remember correctly there was a company making a-pillers that looked just like that... its in one of my audio mags i have.... ill dig through them and see if i can find it


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

This company makes something like that for a lot of different cars/trucks (05 Sierra included):
http://www.kardesign.com/index.htm

Saw these down at SEMA this past year. They're imposing and pretty much ugly, but they're premade and do their job, and seemed to be made well. I think it would be hard to make them look much better and still be able to fit a decent speaker there.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

birdie2000 said:


> This company makes something like that for a lot of different cars/trucks (05 Sierra included):
> http://www.kardesign.com/index.htm
> 
> Saw these down at SEMA this past year. They're imposing and pretty much ugly, but they're premade and do their job, and seemed to be made well. I think it would be hard to make them look much better and still be able to fit a decent speaker there.


thanks for the link and sorry for getting off topic....and speaking of the tacoma looks amazing!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

birdie2000 said:


> This company makes something like that for a lot of different cars/trucks (05 Sierra included):
> http://www.kardesign.com/index.htm
> 
> Saw these down at SEMA this past year. They're imposing and pretty much ugly, but they're premade and do their job, and seemed to be made well. I think it would be hard to make them look much better and still be able to fit a decent speaker there.


Oh man when are these coming out? I see they have them for my Scion xB


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Wow, just wow! You have done an immaculate job on your truck sir. I do have a few questions though.
> 
> 1. If you are going to sell either the Neo3's or the Neo8's can I have first dibs on them?
> 
> ...


Thanks.  

The Neo8s are sold already. I'll probably sell the Neo3s when I get the A-pillars. Neo8s and Neo3s go great together, but they really should be mounted near eachother, and not in the kickpanels, like I did.

I'm not sure what kind of mid the pillars come with. They're still developing it. Some kind of 3" mid and a small tweet combo.

The eD sub is holding up fine. It's in a small box and running on over 1k watts RMS. The sub shows no signs of wear. I'd like to try something else later on though. Maybe JL's new Slimline subs that are coming out in the Fall?

I like lots of instraments. Dave Matthews Band is one of my favorites.

Check out my CarDomain to see some of the engine performance mods I'm working on right now. And check out my Train Horn video.


----------



## vinnieb0i (Jun 11, 2007)

Great looking Tacoma, should have got a 4door 4x4, X-runner is nice but im a 4x4 in heart.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, the 4 door is nice. But a black Xrunner w/ some black wheels would be sweet.


----------



## arrogantt (May 26, 2007)

how much clearance do you have in that sub box? would a diyma 12 fit in there? (6.29" mount depth)


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Naw. A 6" deep sub would never fit behind the seat.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey PB, Sorry to resurect this thread from the dead, but my buddy (thedavel05) just bought the 2008 version of this truck. He was telling me all about when I remembered your thread. I wanted to get your opinion on the morels in your doors (I also run them in my car and love them). 

What did you do to your doors in preperation for the morels? 
how many layers of deadener? 
any closed cell foam?
Any rattles that were hard to tame?


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

No problem.

The Morels were easy to fit, and they sound great. They handle high volumes pretty good. Just mount them low in the wood baffle to keep the top of the frame from rubbing on the back of the plastic door panel. If you use a 3/4" thick baffle the speaker magnet won't touch the window glass. The stock speakers screwed into plastic do-dads, but I pulled them out and bolted the baffle to the doors more solidly with bolts, washers, and nuts. Then I sealed up the big open space, where the window motor guts are, with a piece of ABS plastic sheet, to make the interior of the door more air tight.

I used 1 layer of RaamMat inside the door, on the back side of the outer skin. Then a layer on the inner door. I sprayed some liquid deadener into the areas I couldn't get to with RaamMat, Then Ensolite on top of everything you can get to. Ensolite on the back of the door skin too.

I didn't have any rattle problems. It's a real quiet truck. The only thing that really buzzes is my rear view mirror. I need to take it apart and put some RaamMat on the back of the glass. LOL

Send your buddy to my CarDomain.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey! welcome back. Thanks for all the info. I sent dave all of your links. He mentioned that he sees you on another forum quite a bit. Im not sure which one he is talking about though.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I am that guy... Your truck looks really good... I am going to be going with a simillar setup to yours... I will be probably contacting you on both Customtacos and here for information/advice... I started my build yesterday and man let me tell you this truck is going to be tricky...


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Sure. Just give me a holler. 

For me, the hardest part was amp/sub selection. Fitting a 12" behind the seat was pretty tough, and limited my selection. If I had to do it again I would do a 10" or maybe even a couple high excursion 8" subs.


----------



## xcoldricex (Apr 28, 2007)

nice truck!

just wondering, is getting stuff line-x'd expensive? about how much was your enclosure?


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

xcoldricex said:


> nice truck!
> 
> just wondering, is getting stuff line-x'd expensive? about how much was your enclosure?


It varies. Some shops are cheaper than others. Line-X rules though. Better than Rhino Liner. It was $80 to Line-X my enclosure/amp rack.


----------



## j0nnieb0i (Oct 16, 2007)

any suggestions on subs that fit back there?
theres not too much space to work with
im looking to put in a 10"


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

With 3/4" wood enclosure you're limited to a sub that's less than 5.5" deep. It's hard to find 12" subs that will fit. If I had to do it again I'd probably do a 10" IDMax or something like that.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

I've had these Seas Lotus Refs in the A-pillars for a few months, but I forgot to post pics. 





They sound awesome. 

No tweets in the stock door location.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Are those Joe's old a-pillars? They look super similar to the ones Jeff built for him.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Yup. I was going to build some myself, but these popped up for sale and I got a pretty good deal on them.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

I sold my Eclipse AVN6600 to my brother and I bought an AVN6610. It has a bigger screen, blue tooth, and I think it has a little better sound quality. My 6600 seemed to have some background hiss, which seems kinda normal for DVD/Nav units like this. But this 6610 sounds real clean. 

It was an easy swap. All the old wiring harnesses just plugged right in. I just had to do some Dremmeling on the bottom of the dash kit's trim ring because of the motorized screen mechanism at the bottom. Non of the Dremmeling is visible. The 6610 looks great in my dash. 

Here's a little vid that was taken with my old Sony digi cam, which has crappy video and audio recording capability. How does my soundstage sound? LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o_XPHMgQs0


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, I'm a Dave Matthews fan.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

While I'm waiting on a JL 13TW5 I decided to add some rear seat entertainment for the kiddies. I don't really like for my kids to watch much TV, but my 2 year old drives me nuts sometimes on long trips, so I figured it was time to go ahead and do this.

The Access Cab and Double Cab have narrower headrests that are almost too skinny for a 7" monitor. So I looked around and noticed that reg cabs have flatter and wider headrests. Bingo! So I got some reg cab headrests from a junk yard. I had to add a little foam on the back to make them thicker. No big deal. The fabric cover still fits good.

I like these Eclipse MRE-700w monitors because they have a sweet picture, lots of picture control options, and they come with a nice video switcher, and the video switcher is controlled with the same remote control that controls the monitors. The monitors are auto dimming. They have a little sensor on the front that makes the brightness dim whenever it gets dark inside the truck. The video switcher can send separate video to each individual monitor. One kid could be watching a DVD and the other kid could be playing Nintendo Wii on the other monitor at the same time.

You cut out the headrest and then you zip tie a case to the bar inside the headrest. Then the actual monitor just snaps into the case. The case allows the monitors to pivot the viewing angle up and down 10 degrees. Angling them down makes it easier for the little kiddies to see the screen.

Reg Cab headrest on left. Sport headrest on the right.












And here's a neat gauge that I custom installed into my rear view mirror. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iIx11F-cco


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

I made a billet aluminum iPhone dock. It hold the phone very steady, and it charges the phones' battery and also syncs all my music and videos to my Eclipse AVN-6610. The dock is made to work with my phones' rubber zCover case.


----------



## xcoldricex (Apr 28, 2007)

nice! you should make more of those to sell...


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

Your rearview mirror is pretty badass. How long did it take to make?


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

LiquidClen said:


> Your rearview mirror is pretty badass. How long did it take to make?


It took a while. I went through 3 pieces of custom cut mirror, and 2 video screens before I got it perfect. I broke the first display screen. It was too tight of a fit and I squeezed it too hard and cracked it. Had to order a 2nd display screen. I then had some thinner mirror cut to make more room. I used 1/8" thick glass instead of 1/4". Then I did some more Dremmeling and moved some stuff around inside the mirror to make more room. It worked out great. It works perfectly every day.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

xcoldricex said:


> nice! you should make more of those to sell...


I might do that, but they'd be in the $200 range. CNC shops ain't cheap.

First drawing.


First attempt. No rounded edges.


Almost finished.


BTW, the bottom of the base is not totally flat. It has a .050" arch milled into it, to match the slight curve of my trucks center console piece.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh, and I forgot to post up pics of my JL Audio 13TW5.

It rocks! IMO, it's the best shallow, small enclosure sub available. It's amazing what this sub can do with such a small enclosure.


----------



## Jeffzoom (Jul 26, 2008)

There is much win in that iPod dock...

Why not use injected molded plastic or something and vinyl wrap them or something for mass production?


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Jeffzoom said:


> There is much win in that iPod dock...
> 
> Why not use injected molded plastic or something and vinyl wrap them or something for mass production?


I'm thinkin about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice work on the I-phone Dock; I couldn't help notice your using Catia V5 software.
I use Catia V5 @ work.


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

wow awsome build .


----------

